
Keeping Some of the Lights On: Redefining Energy Security - KirinDave
https://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2018/12/keeping-some-of-the-lights-on-redefining-energy-security.html
======
8bitsrule
Excellent discussion of grid-reliability tradeoffs. A couple of points from
it:

"Sizing an off-the-grid power system in this way generates significant cost
reductions, even if “reliability” is reduced just a little bit. For example, a
calculation for an off-the-grid house in Spain shows that decreasing the
reliability from 99.75% to 99.00% produces a 60% cost reduction ....

"energy security is not just about securing the supply of electricity, but
also about improving the resilience of the society, so that it becomes less
dependent on a continuous supply of power....

"Obviously, a less reliable energy supply would bring fundamental changes to
routines and technologies, whether it is in households, factories, transport
systems, or communications networks – but that’s exactly the point. Present
ways of life in industrial societies are simply not sustainable."

Very recently, PG&E has adapted to wildfire dangers by warning consumers about
blackouts. A fine example of fostering resilience.

------
fencepost
It's really not that hard to have at least some minimal level of responsive
design such that pages are readable on mobile devices.

At least reader mode works

~~~
KirinDave
Reads fine for me on iOS Safari and Google Chrome and Firefox Focus.

What were you trying?

